

Screeps programmable MMO RTS will go public on August 12 - artchiv
https://screeps.com

======
bluesnowmonkey
Given that it has a single persistent world, I would expect the one best
player to take over the entire game. I wonder how they counteract that.

The best botting experiences I've had were in a tournament format. Initially
you square off against opponents who you can teach your bot to beat using only
very simple heuristics. Then you progress to opponents who require
increasingly more sophisticated algorithms. It wouldn't be fun for novices to
immediately face the best bot anyone has produced.

~~~
artchiv
This is described here: [http://support.screeps.com/hc/en-
us/articles/203079471-Indie...](http://support.screeps.com/hc/en-
us/articles/203079471-Indiegogo-update-2015-02-19)

You can't control the entire world, there are game mechanics to prevent this.

------
artchiv
It has been in Early Preview stage for 2 months, and now the public release
date is revealed.

------
phlandis
This looks awesome.

~~~
tgb
I backed the kickstarter and played with the early parts of the game for a
while. It is pretty good! But it's hampered by mediocre development tools. I
never figured out a good way to write code for it, even after they added
github support and lots of nice features. With github, you'd have to commit
everything you wanted to test, and getting screeps to notice the new commit
was a hassle that I never mastered. No nice debugging tools either. They
improved a lot since I started, though, so I'm not sure what the current state
is like. I would love a recommendation of how to play this in a sane manner.

But the game itself is very cool and you can do a lot without too much work.
Definitely worth checking out.

~~~
Vendan
The code update stuff frustrated me too, so I wrote GoScreeps
([https://github.com/andyleap/goscreeps](https://github.com/andyleap/goscreeps)).
Handles uploading code changes, and will also do an initial download for you.
Changes can be pushed by merely saving the file in your editor, as the tool
sits and watches for file save events.

